# Is your Nissan everything you want it to be?



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Just wondering? We all want to many things to our cars as far as external and internal hookups? Is there anyone actually finally satisfied with there Nissan to the point where you dont want to touch a thing?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it will never be.....but that's why we continue to mod. that search.....


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I won't be for a while until I actually get some real money


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I think I'm pretty close but there always little things that can always be done. Now if things break then there's alway's time for mods or upgrades to the broken thing.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no where close...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

hell no

i ahve some plans for this car


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Every time I saw a SRT4 I got pissed, then I bought a Saab Viggen. Nissan is nice but I have come to the conclusion that it will always be a step behind what I want it to be.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

CALIGULA said:


> Just wondering? We all want to many things to our cars as far as external and internal hookups? Is there anyone actually finally satisfied with there Nissan to the point where you dont want to touch a thing?


I need better seats and a better ride.

Seth


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

nope, probably never will be.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

I did a google search on Nissan Sentras, there is some prety sick shit i saw done to some Sentras. I never knew you can put a Spider body kit on a Sentra. I will soon do my fisrt upgrade on my Altima soon i jsut dont know what it should be becuse from what i can tell being a newb here once you start you cant stop.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I did a quick look at my bank account, and by the amount of funds availible at this current time, yes, I am very uber happy with my car.

Once i hit the 2k mark for my little side savings though, on go the Tein coilovers and other suspension goodies, possibly the fastbrakes kit for the front.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

no i need sway bars and a 2.0 liter


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

With stock suspension and no SR in my 240, I'm *WAY* too far from where I want my car to be. If/when I make it back to the USA, the modding will begin. I'm going to take my time though. I just got done cleaning up the body (rust fixing, paint job, wheels), so at least it looks good for now.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Every time I saw a SRT4 I got pissed, then I bought a Saab Viggen. Nissan is nice but I have come to the conclusion that it will always be a step behind what I want it to be.



 Perfect wording!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I would settle for a decent paint job. My factory paint sucks cock and balls. Even my 86 Prelude had better paint.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Cool, thanx for the replies. Actually yesterday i got a 7 inch flip down screen with DVD player. I want to get an x box next.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i would say yes if my car was a porche or m3, but ill stick with no for now.


----------

